# Building BlackDroïd 7V



## hufschmid (Feb 13, 2009)

delated myspace, pics have been delated at the same time


----------



## Ruins (Feb 13, 2009)

i bloody love threads like this keep 'em good sir!


----------



## petereanima (Feb 13, 2009)

ooooooh, that will be good!


----------



## Panterica (Feb 13, 2009)

I <3 huffs build threads, or ne build thread but these are especially good


----------



## yevetz (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## EliNoPants (Feb 13, 2009)

screw being poor! WANT!!


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## daemon barbeque (Feb 13, 2009)

Patrick ,that body looks amazing with that wood's figure.
Hope the color stays the same after finishing it!


----------



## Koshchei (Feb 13, 2009)

Impressive as usual, Patrick!! Can't wait to see the finished results


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Feb 13, 2009)

Very good design on that, simple and classy. I like it.

Are you going to make it a set neck or a bolt on? From what I see it looks like a set neck, but I don't know much about what neck joints look like on Vs.


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 13, 2009)

ILdÐÆMcº³;1381737 said:


> Very good design on that, simple and classy. I like it.
> 
> Are you going to make it a set neck or a bolt on? From what I see it looks like a set neck, but I don't know much about what neck joints look like on Vs.



Thanks

I only build bolt on designs... In both cases you have to route a neck pocket...


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 13, 2009)

This looks awesome!

Would you ever consider doing an Explorer type BlackDroid 7?

That's what I hope to order from you as a college graduation present in December!!


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 13, 2009)

gunshow86de said:


> This looks awesome!
> 
> Would you ever consider doing an Explorer type BlackDroid 7?
> 
> That's what I hope to order from you as a college graduation present in December!!



Aw thank you

Explorer for a 7 is cool however the design of the cutaway would have to be slightly modified for the upper frets access since I build bolt on guitars....


----------



## hairychris (Feb 13, 2009)

Omnomnom!


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 13, 2009)

Very Cool Patrick


----------



## sworth9411 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice Clean work.....amazing.


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Feb 13, 2009)

AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## drmosh (Feb 14, 2009)

I love these threads, thanks so much Patrick! Merci beaucoup!


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 14, 2009)

drmosh said:


> I love these threads, thanks so much Patrick! Merci beaucoup!



Mais de rien, c'est avec un grand plaisir


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## drmosh (Feb 14, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Mais de rien, c'est avec un grand plaisir



c'est un grand plaisir pour moi aussi. j'aime vraimont bien regarder tes images. (is that correct, my french has gone downhill  )


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 14, 2009)

Indeed a great thread, its like christmas but you know what's coming


----------



## Hoj0 (Feb 14, 2009)

Awesome-looking V there 

The woods are really beatiful.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 14, 2009)

your build picstories are always fun! 

i always sit around waiting nervoulsy for the next part, so i can see the progress 

okay, i don&#180;t sit around, but i check in every once in a while!


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 14, 2009)

drmosh said:


> c'est un grand plaisir pour moi aussi. j'aime vraimont bien regarder tes images. (is that correct, my french has gone downhill  )



oui, ton français est parfait


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 14, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> your build picstories are always fun!
> 
> i always sit around waiting nervoulsy for the next part, so i can see the progress
> 
> okay, i don´t sit around, but i check in every once in a while!



I try to not take pics of building parts which are not entertaining to watch because if I would take pictures of every step i would have something like 3000 pictures


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 14, 2009)

yeah, i can imagine:

"here i&#180;m filing the 5th fret"

"here i&#180;m filing the 6th fret"

"here i&#180;m filing the 7th fret"

and so on and so on haha 

it&#180;s better to have pictures that show the progress properly though, so there&#180;s a nice bit of change between each update. that way, it doesn&#180;t feel like it&#180;s taking forever


----------



## Apophis (Feb 14, 2009)

Awesome job 
also detailed progress pics is something what will show how guitar should be build and how much work it requires


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## hufschmid (Feb 14, 2009)

Apophis said:


> Awesome job
> also detailed progress pics is something what will show how guitar should be build and how much work it requires



Aw thank you so much Apophis, I dont think I have your talent but I try my best to build quality


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 14, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Now believe me or not but I will let it cure in peace for 48 hours... I know its pointless but thats the way I do it...



it´s not pointless though, i remember mike sherman told me the necks would sit and cure for 2 days before he would continue. letting the glue cure 100% is good, because (i assume) if the glue isn´t totally cured, and you continue working on the guitar, the glue could loosen somewhere in the middle, where it´s still soft. it won´t make the two pieces less glued together, but there won´t be 100% contact between the woods in those spots.

is that even remotely correct?


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 14, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Yes mister Sherman is 100% correct
> 
> Well the contact is there anyway, but its more about the glue in the center which will take more time to cure...
> 
> ...



ah, so it´s just to be shure it´s totally cured, and not because the non-cured glue in the middle can be "disturbed" or something when you start handling it? could anything happen to it at all if you work with it without waiting for the middle to cure?

funny you should say that about carpentry, i always cry a little inside whenever i see a damn closet being made of super-awesome tonewood 

"this table is made from 500 years old honduran mahogany! it´s purpose is to look pretty, so we can spill our fucking soup all over it!" 

also, quilted maple closets... wtf?


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 14, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> The neck will warp if not properly cured and the fingerboard will look like a bow and you wont be able to adjust the truss rod and the neck will crack....



ah, see, that´s what i thought. there has to be some sort of consequence!


----------



## Fred (Feb 14, 2009)

Great build-story, Patrick! Particularly loving this one so far.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Feb 14, 2009)

Holy tits! Lookin' nice. I love your work Patrick


----------



## cyril v (Feb 14, 2009)

awesome thread... should be stickied until it's finished IMO.


----------



## Elysian (Feb 14, 2009)

great thread patrick, you're a very meticulous builder. your philosophy is pretty different from mine, but there is no mistaking your craftsmanship. its also cool to see how you do so much with such limited tooling and workspace, i especially have appreciation for that, because i'm in much the same boat, it takes a lot of ingenuity to build guitars without a lot of tools at your disposal.


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## Elysian (Feb 14, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Thanks Adam, I appreciate a lot
> 
> Yeah, whats annoying is to have to go to your carpenter friend to go and plane the wood...
> 
> Because a pro planer is expensive and will not fit in a 5 square meter workshop



 i definitely need a new planer, my planer, while not horrible, only has 1 blade, and the blades like to get little knicks in em. and 5m by 5m is about what i'm working with too


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 14, 2009)

Elysian said:


> i definitely need a new planer, my planer, while not horrible, only has 1 blade, and the blades like to get little knicks in em.



I only have 5 power tools, a drill press, a router, a tiny band saw, a small sanding machine and a mouse sanding machine....

All the rest, I must always go to see my carpenter friend which can suck sometimes if he is closed, then I end up waiting like an idiot until he opens again......


----------



## Elysian (Feb 14, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I only have 5 power tools, a drill press, a router, a tiny band saw, a small sanding machine and a mouse sanding machine....
> 
> All the rest, I must always go to see my carpenter friend which can suck sometimes if he is closed, then I end up waiting like an idiot until he opens again......



i've got a little bit more. i'm working with a joiner, a planer, a 12" bandsaw, a 14" stand up drill press(which also acts as a buffer), a 25g air compressor, a rickety paint booth i made myself, and a 6" wide belt sander with a 9" disc sander on the side of it. oh and a palm sander and a router. everything else i do is by hand.


----------



## drawnQ (Feb 14, 2009)

this thread is the reason i love this site.

keep up the awesome work!!


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 14, 2009)

Elysian said:


> i've got a little bit more. i'm working with a joiner, a planer, a 12" bandsaw, a 14" stand up drill press(which also acts as a buffer), a 25g air compressor, a rickety paint booth i made myself, and a 6" wide belt sander with a 9" disc sander on the side of it. oh and a palm sander and a router. everything else i do is by hand.



Sweet man, I wish to become bigger one, thats my goal


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 14, 2009)

As always - Looks amazing! That will be one sweet looking guitar when you get it done!


----------



## Harry (Feb 15, 2009)

Great thread, shows just how much love and care, and hard work you guys put into these guitars.


----------



## Wi77iam (Feb 15, 2009)

HughesJB4 said:


> Great thread, shows just how much love and care, and hard work you guys put into these guitars.



+1
your builds are amazing


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## etohk (Feb 15, 2009)

Amazing work, thanks so much for this!


----------



## Pelao (Feb 15, 2009)

guitar porn!!!
amazing job dude


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks great so far!

I love build threads!  

Nice job Patrick!

Must save money for a Huf custom


----------



## HANIAK (Feb 15, 2009)

Great job! I wish I had the money to order you a custom... Hopefuly, one day I will.
MOAR PICS PLEASE!


----------



## Ruins (Feb 15, 2009)

awesome job Patric! i just love watching this babies coming


----------



## daemon barbeque (Feb 15, 2009)

I love the backround on the fretboard pic LOL 

The fretboard color is sick BTW !
How does bloodwood sound Patrick?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 16, 2009)

that fretboard is amazing! it&#180;s so understated, and goes so well with the mahogany!

needs more guinea-pig!


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 16, 2009)

from what i&#180;ve heard, bloodwood is similar to maple, but not quite as bright, so it&#180;s probably in the ebony-area of brightness indeed


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 16, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> from what i´ve heard, bloodwood is similar to maple, but not quite as bright, so it´s probably in the ebony-area of brightness indeed



I always love when I read this because they dont tell you about the guitar itself, the scale lenght, the pickups, the body thickness, the hardware etc etc etc.....


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 16, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I always love when I read this because they dont tell you about the guitar itself, the scale lenght, the pickups, the body thickness, the hardware etc etc etc.....



true 

but if someone that makes gazillions of guitars with all different types of fretboards all day, they´ll probably end up noticing the difference in sound some day, so i don´t think it´s too far from the truth 

the only way to see for sure is to make 3 identical guitars with maple, ebony and bloodwood fretboards, and try them all unplugged to see what the acoustic difference is...

and who the hell has time to do that, anyways?


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 16, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Maybe so, but I have built over 198 Guitars and I still cant approve what I read about the sound of wood sometimes in some magazines or forums....
> Anyway this is an eternal debate There are already a lots of threads about it...
> 
> I love reading for exemple ''I need a mahogany guitar because I love a warm tone''
> ...



i know, that´s why we have to guesstimate things sometimes 

also, how heavy wood is 

person 1: "mahogany is reely heavy, dood!"
person 2: "naw, man, my *mahogany guitar* weighs like nothing!"
person 1: "dude, no way! my 2$ les paul copy weighs 57 Kg!"
person 2: "oh yeah, well my 6000$ custom mahogany guitar is so light i have to put a feather on top of it to weigh it down when not playing it!"

wood is an endless debate indeed, we can only try to generalize based on what most people seem to think.

and that is one fat fretboard! i love it! 

i never thought about fretboard thickness before, but i can imagine it has a huge impact on tone, no?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Feb 16, 2009)

your work is beautiful patrick.
truely inspirering


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## hairychris (Feb 16, 2009)

This build absolutely delivers. 

*Is very unhappy that another custom guitar is out of the question for a year or two*


----------



## Elysian (Feb 16, 2009)

interesting on the titebond in the fret slot. i use gel type superglue, just a little down the slot, but it always winds up squeezing out onto the wood and then i have to clean it up. i might have to give the tightbond idea a chance sometime.


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 16, 2009)

Elysian said:


> interesting on the titebond in the fret slot. i use gel type superglue, just a little down the slot, but it always winds up squeezing out onto the wood and then i have to clean it up. i might have to give the tightbond idea a chance sometime.



Benedetto uses titebond in his videos.... 

Its great because you can also remove the frets easier then with superglue...

The idea here is not to glue the frets but to create a mechanical bond on the tang inside the slot...


----------



## noob_pwn (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks for taking your time out to share this with us patrick, it's been very insightful!


----------



## Elysian (Feb 16, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Benedetto uses titebond in his videos....
> 
> Its great because you can also remove the frets easier then with superglue...
> 
> The idea here is not to glue the frets but to create a mechanical bond on the tang inside the slot...



yeah, thats always my goal with the superglue, not to actually bond them to the fretboard, its just hard to always get a perfect amount, so it usually squeezes out the top a little bit


----------



## Ramsay777 (Feb 16, 2009)

Patrick man, you are awesome, cheers for this!

I love your understated and almost "basic" style - Reminds me a lot of Blackmachine


----------



## daemon barbeque (Feb 16, 2009)

Hahah ,yeah ,at least I know now that it's in Ebony's ballpark.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Feb 16, 2009)

Thought i would chime in and say that the work is looking awesome. Really like the style of V that you are doing. Very cool to see a guitar in all the stages of building.

Also hilarious to see a thread like this after reading the thread about that "Custom" guitar builder Devries. Who is he trying to kid. Its blasphemy to mention his name in this thread actually  sorry ha ha


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 16, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> Thought i would chime in and say that the work is looking awesome. Really like the style of V that you are doing. Very cool to see a guitar in all the stages of building.
> 
> Also hilarious to see a thread like this after reading the thread about that "Custom" guitar builder Devries. Who is he trying to kid. Its blasphemy to mention his name in this thread actually  sorry ha ha



do not mention sham work in the presence of such art, it sullies the thread and over shadows the importance of the work.

now go homes and wash of the shames


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice build man 

Just wondering, how many guitars do you usually end up making a year?


----------



## Raoul Duke (Feb 16, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> do not mention shame work in the presence of such art, it sullies the thread and over shadows the importance of the work.
> 
> now go homes and wash of the shames



It puts the lotion on or else it gets the hose again


It wont happen again ha ha


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 17, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> It puts the lotion on or else it gets the hose again
> 
> 
> It wont happen again ha ha



UNCLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!! UNCLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## hufschmid (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 17, 2009)

Unlucky Patrick . I hope that back pain clears up soon, it must be nigh on impossible to make a guitar when you're in that state .


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Mazzakazza (Feb 17, 2009)

Shit dude, that sucks, hope you get better soon!

Awesome build btw, I've been lurking in this topic for the pics, and it is looking great. Wish I was half as talented with my hands


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 17, 2009)

and remember that inactive mean inactive, not "slightly less heavy work" 

too many men make their damages worse because they either try to play it off, or don&#180;t realize how important it is to sit down and shut up haha 

consider it a little break (in more than just the back) 

and i really hope you get better


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 17, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Bad news, I broke my back yesterday trying to carry some heavy stuff around the place and I have a bloody siatic, so I cant move for the next 4 days...



Sorry to hear this Patrick, hope you get better soon.

I'll make you a deal though. I'll come to Switzerland, and lift anything you need me to. In exchange, you make me a 7 String Blackdroid Explorer. Sound good, okay I'll buy my plane ticket now.


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## harkonnen8 (Feb 18, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> An artisan cant afford to stay inactive lol



I don't think building guitars in bed is a good idea


----------



## somn (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow how bad is it man? Hope you feel better.


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 18, 2009)

somn said:


> Wow how bad is it man? Hope you feel better.



Pretty bad actually.... Enough to not make me sleep... Anyway it will go in couple days...


----------



## AeonSolus (Feb 18, 2009)

Hope you get well soon my friend 

Think of this as Vacations man, lay there in bed for a while, eating toblerone, and if the artisan in you can't be controlled, just carve those bowls you wanted


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 18, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> Hope you get well soon my friend
> 
> Think of this as Vacations man, lay there in bed for a while, eating toblerone, and if the artisan in you can't be controlled, just carve those bowls you wanted



 lol dude, picture this:

Me in my bed with some hot tea and a chisel carving mahogany and making bowls in bed........


----------



## RenegadeDave (Feb 18, 2009)

Best of luck on recovery Patrick!

That really sucks, but I'm the same way, why make multiple trips when you can get it all at once haha.


----------



## the_arod (Feb 18, 2009)

Patrick! I'm sorry to hear about the injury, I hate not being able to let my energy out through thing I love to do, you must feel the same, damn. Let's hope this injury doesn't evolve to something more structural.

Now, on to your build. I really freakin' dig the idea of bloodwood fingerboard on a black body, pretty fuckin' metal. A related question: are there other fingerboard woods available that also have a red color??


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 18, 2009)

haha, i&#180;m imagining some nice mahogany bowls with a black stain on the inside, and bloodwood "edge binding" 

have you used your time off to make some good food though?

good to hear you&#180;re getting better


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 18, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> haha, i&#180;m imagining some nice mahogany bowls with a black stain on the inside, and bloodwood "edge binding"
> 
> have you used your time off to make some good food though?
> 
> good to hear you&#180;re getting better



 That sounds a little too fancy for what I was about to start making 

No I used my time off to drink tea


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 18, 2009)

well, at least you&#180;re obeying your doctor!


----------



## IconW (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks like it's going to be one hell of a guitar! Loving that red fretboard.
It's allways a pleasure to read these guitar-building threads and see how some cool axes are made. ...Maybe I do my own guitar someday, at least these kinds of threads don't reduce that desire anyway! 
Okay, gotta go fixing own guitar and drink more tea.
Keep 'em coming and keep up the good work!


----------



## the_arod (Feb 18, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> No I used my time off to drink tea


I hear Swiss herbs have magical powers 

thanks for the info on the wood


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 18, 2009)

the_arod said:


> I hear Swiss herbs have magical powers
> 
> thanks for the info on the wood



 Actually i just realised that I feel better because I'm on heavy pain killers


----------



## Regor (Feb 18, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Actually i just realised that I feel better because I'm on heavy pain killers



Just be careful bro. A fucked up siatic nerve is a BAD bad thing, and no fucking joke! Being on the painkillers will make you feel better, and give you a false sense of security. Do NOT try to do shit because you 'feel better'. You'll make things worse and could potentially severely injure yourself further.


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes, I'm very carefull these days... I already had this type of problem several times already...

I'm tall so I always have back problems 

But the osteo was able to unblock it yesterday and my upper right leg is no longer numb so its getting better...


----------



## Xanithon (Feb 18, 2009)

Woo!

*waves hands in a drastic attempt to quicken the healing of Patrick's back so that he may return to do one of the things he loves*


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 18, 2009)

sounds like my dad 

he&#180;s on morphine all day, because his neck is all fucked up, and it&#180;s messing with the nerves for the rest of his body etc etc. so basically he can&#180;t have a job, and he&#180;s in pain alot.

so yeah, what i was going to say, was that he&#180;s broken some of his ribs like 3 or 4 times (osteoporosis as a result of the meds), and he doesn&#180;t feel it when it happens, because of the morphine 

also, his pain threshold is totally inaccurate when he&#180;s on the meds, so he worked too hard fixing up the bathroom once, and messed his thumb up. he would&#180;ve been in pain otherwise, but he didn&#180;t notice until he woke up the next day and noticed his thumb was "stuck" in place, and he couldn&#180;t bend it. he had to "crack" it back in place, which he said hurt like fuck... then imagine how it would feel if he wasn&#180;t on the meds


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 18, 2009)

wow... seeing where you are in the progress, i&#180;m amazed!

also, is that kent armstrong pickup chrome? i thought they were all black!


----------



## vehemence (Feb 18, 2009)

wow bro... i wish i had the skills, and tools to create such a beautiful piece of work


----------



## Raoul Duke (Feb 18, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> wow... seeing where you are in the progress, i´m amazed!
> 
> also, is that kent armstrong pickup chrome? i thought they were all black!



My guess is its a dummy one that he uses when measuring up the positions and stuff 

Guitar is coming along very nicely


----------



## Ruins (Feb 19, 2009)

this looks so great!!!


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Raoul Duke (Feb 19, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> its the original template to create the mold in which the real pickup is built....



I was nearly right ha ha.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 19, 2009)

oh, that&#180;s cool! 

it looks just like an actual pickup though


----------



## Ruins (Feb 19, 2009)

i really dig the brushed aluminum it looks fantastic.


----------



## AeonSolus (Feb 19, 2009)

9 strings?  i can't wait to see what you're on about that


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 19, 2009)

The cool thing about having your own pickups is that I can also use my design to have my bass pickups built that way....

I'm currently starting to build a left handed 4 string bass, I will post a new thread when I get to it. 

Kent is going to build bass pickups moulded arround my design


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Feb 19, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> its the original template to create the mold in which the real pickup is built....
> 
> This is the new one for my 9 string... Its machined aluminium cut by CNC... A friend of mine builds it for me after i give him the design sketch...
> 
> On my 6 and 9 string pickups I leave those machine marks on the top... for the 7 and 8 string pickups I micro blast them to give them a rough feel on the top... Its incredibly expensive to have a template made



Man would you sell this pick ups?


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 19, 2009)

I could yes but they are not standard in dimentions, so you would have to know that you are going to be using them when you build your guitar....


----------



## svart (Feb 19, 2009)

This thread is coming along damn fine and very informative! Thanks a lot man, awesome work there!


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## DaveCarter (Feb 19, 2009)

Awesome pics!!! Thanks for posting


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## hufschmid (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## hufschmid (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## JeddyH (Feb 20, 2009)

That is looking awesome!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Feb 20, 2009)

Man sorry to hear about your injury ,the loss of a wonderfull half-built guitar and the time/money you lost.

But the end-product looks such amazing now. That thing rules ,the neck joint is awesome and really tight ,the colors and figure is amazing! The life is good!


----------



## Panterica (Feb 20, 2009)

fucking awesome man


----------



## DaveCarter (Feb 20, 2009)

hufschmid said:


>



  

Dude, you're awesome!!!


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 20, 2009)

chavhunter said:


> Dude, you're awesome!!!



Its an awesome forum with awesome members


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Feb 20, 2009)

Damn, I'm sorry about the first guitar and your router. 

If it's any consolation, this guitar is perfect. Awesome work!


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 20, 2009)

Stengah_2012 said:


> Damn, I'm sorry about the first guitar and your router.
> 
> If it's any consolation, this guitar is perfect. Awesome work!



Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 20, 2009)

Your build looks killer! Keep up the pictures, they look great haha!


----------



## Regor (Feb 20, 2009)

Shit on a stick... that's looking better and better...

How much do you charge for guitars?... I'm in the US


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## hufschmid (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 20, 2009)

Ye gods, that looks bloody nice and I don't "do" V's.

You Sir, are a legend!


----------



## krillicafoe (Feb 20, 2009)

thats beautiful man


----------



## lctdmf (Feb 20, 2009)

I think it was a good thing the first one happened to break apart.

The figuring on this Mahogany is amazing, hopefully it will pop out a lot with the oil, great work Patrick.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Feb 20, 2009)

This thread makes me want a V!


----------



## ballr4lyf (Feb 20, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> This thread makes me want a V!



I already want a V... this thread does not help.


----------



## NickB11 (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow beautiful work man. The amount of effort you put into this is just awesome. This thread really makes me wish I could build a guitar. Keep doing what your doing


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 21, 2009)

man, i was waiting for this 

the progress is actually pretty amazing, man! you seem to have come further now than you had when the whole thing broke! 

and might i say i LOVE that neck joint! the way the fretboard is pretty much flush with the body and all, it looks SUPAH TIGHT!



edit: and yeah, i rarely like V shapes, but i do enjoy looking at this one! 

if i get something from you in the future though, it&#180;ll have to be something like that superstrat thingy with the "squared" horns or whatever you call it. i really liked that one!


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## cddragon (Feb 21, 2009)

Yummy! Respect for your fine work Patrick!


----------



## Ruins (Feb 21, 2009)

i hate Murphy's law!!! it always happens to me. 
i am glad to hear you are over it and got back on track very fast.
i  you work


----------



## Wi77iam (Feb 21, 2009)

Hold on.. is that neck set in?


----------



## Kimling (Feb 21, 2009)

I just wet myself!
Holy mother, that's a beautiful guitar. 
I so want to build my own guitar, but I lack both skill and workspace to do it


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 21, 2009)

william93 said:


> Hold on.. is that neck set in?



It could very well be at this point because there is enough glue surface...

But I do not build set in necks, I only do bolt on.... 

Pics arriving


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 21, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Now I'm going out for a walk and a cigar



Is this right outside your shop? That's gorgeous scenery.

And excellent work as always!


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 21, 2009)

epic man just epic


----------



## somn (Feb 21, 2009)

man i really dig your style man very cool


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 21, 2009)

gunshow86de said:


> Is this right outside your shop? That's gorgeous scenery.
> 
> And excellent work as always!



about 5mn from my workshop.....


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 21, 2009)

DO WANT.

Really awesome stuff. .....and enjoying the scenery with a nice cigar is also the epitome of cool


----------



## Ze Kink (Feb 21, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> OK back in the kitchen.... enjoy



Where can one get these? I've tried looking for side dots like these, but couldn't find any


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 21, 2009)

Ze Kink said:


> Where can one get these? I've tried looking for side dots like these, but couldn't find any



i remember reading a thread in here, somebody was selling some luminescent dots also...

mine are exclusive, but i'm sure those will work the same way...

anybody knows which thread i'm talking about?


----------



## Shawn (Feb 21, 2009)

That looks killer. Nice work!


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 21, 2009)

I love the natural binding with the black stain, very tasty!


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 21, 2009)

that natural binding look is the fuckin sex Sab


----------



## Kimling (Feb 21, 2009)

If you make that guitar any cooler, I'm gonna cry!


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Feb 21, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> spraying the first coat....


 Fucking sexy


----------



## daemon barbeque (Feb 21, 2009)

Man it's gettting better and better !!!


----------



## lctdmf (Feb 21, 2009)

Love that mahogany's figuring.

Great work.


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 22, 2009)

Why not locking guitar tuners, Patrick?

Oh, and are the locking tuner dimensions the same as the non locking tuners?


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## hufschmid (Feb 22, 2009)

BTW here is a trick to lock down your string.... Probably everybody knows it already...

When you put your string in the tuning hole, the first wrap turn goes up (above the hole), then the other wraps go below the string hole...

This will phisically block your string...


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 22, 2009)

Cheers for that Patrick... and no, I didn't know it .

What type of nut are you going to use?


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 22, 2009)

+1 for Hufslip .

How difficult do you find the task of cutting/slotting your own nuts (...that sounds painful )? I might have to this when my custom neck arrvies, as there are not many (if any) people here who could do it.


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Feb 22, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> BTW here is a trick to lock down your string.... Probably everybody knows it already...
> 
> When you put your string in the tuning hole, the first wrap turn goes up (above the hole), then the other wraps go below the string hole...
> 
> This will phisically block your string...


First thing I ever learned about stringing a guitar. BUT! Locking tuners are much faster, and sexier IMO.

Good tip for anyone who didn't know it already!


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 22, 2009)

bloodwood.

And good choice on the stickers .


----------



## Ramsay777 (Feb 22, 2009)

That looks awesome dude, really well built


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks, I'm happy that you like the design so far, cant wait to fit the black hardware and the pickups


----------



## Panterica (Feb 22, 2009)

im really starting to like bloodwood alot more now 

hufslip ftw


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 22, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Thanks, I'm happy that you like the design so far, cant wait to fit the black hardware and the pickups



Speaking of pickups, here's a slightly  question -

How do you determine what to ask Kent Armstrong to wind? Do you ask the customers to name existing pickups they like the sound of? Do you ask them their favourite genres of music to play?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 22, 2009)

Very unique looking guitar in those colours/finishes - awesome work.


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## hufschmid (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Feb 22, 2009)

Amazing work as always 

That's my favourite style of V, I like it even more than the RR shapes.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 22, 2009)

Fuck... that's some reply Patrick!!!

Thanks for that - it's great that you are able to offer totally customised pickups on your guitars . Hopefully one day I'll be able to have you build me one .


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 22, 2009)

now, ask him if he can get me some kent armstrong 7 string bass soapbar pickups 

also: "oooh, i dunno MF_Kitten, i think putting the swiss flag on the stickers would be too clich&#233;. don&#180;t you?"



the guitar looks awesome, and i KNEW the swiss flag on the stickers would work out! 

i love those kinds of "distressed" finishes, man! i&#180;ve been obsessed lately with making things age/look aged 

and man does it ever look sweet with the bloodwood... pics with hardware and stuff required ASAP!


----------



## Hybrid138 (Feb 23, 2009)

PirateMetalTroy said:


> First thing I ever learned about stringing a guitar. BUT! Locking tuners are much faster, and sexier IMO.
> 
> Good tip for anyone who didn't know it already!



Sorry but I don't really understand the tip. Are you supposed to put the string in through the top of the hole and then start winding? Is that what you guys mean. Sorry if I'm misunderstanding but this sounds like a really useful tip and I want start doing this.


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## hufschmid (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## hufschmid (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Mattayus (Feb 23, 2009)

haha fucking hell dude that is sick!!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Feb 23, 2009)

Seriously man, that is one the nicest guitars i have ever seen and im not normally a V type of man.

This thread has changed all of that of course 

Whoever is getting this thing is one lucky bastard


----------



## somn (Feb 23, 2009)

wow man that's all class.


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks, I'm happy that you enjoy the design 
The Guitar will be going to the USA...


----------



## the_arod (Feb 23, 2009)

you managed to do something I don't like!!! Yes, that's a compliment, because al those other guitars are thus perfect 

If you're curious, I just don't like the rear cover over the back of the body, I would prefer it to fit inside. But yeah, it's not my guitar


----------



## abstract reason (Feb 23, 2009)

just amazing work!


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Feb 23, 2009)

Patrick that is gorgeous!

Amazed 100%, your guitars rock!


----------



## harkonnen8 (Feb 23, 2009)

Can i worship you Patrick ?


----------



## Snorelax (Feb 23, 2009)

Dayum that is coming out very very nicely.


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 23, 2009)

Sroth Saraiel said:


> Patrick that is gorgeous!
> 
> Amazed 100%, your guitars rock!



 +1 for your new avatar


----------



## 7slinger (Feb 23, 2009)

looking better every day


----------



## Koshchei (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow! Patrick, that is an incredible looking guitar!


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you very much everybody


----------



## daemon barbeque (Feb 23, 2009)

Man the neck and the inlay....This is oing to be a major beast! ,want to see it get played ASAP.


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 23, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> Man the neck and the inlay....This is oing to be a major beast! ,want to see it get played ASAP.



Thanks man 
The logo is not an inlay, its a very hard type of sticker which goes under some protective matt lacquer...

I'm looking forward making a video for you guys


----------



## led-ua (Feb 23, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Thanks man
> I'm looking forward making a video for you guys


Oh, it will be a real pleasure to watch how this 7V beast is being built
Such threads with picstories inspire very much to learn more about guitar construction, type of woods and their tone, pickups and other stuff, and even inspire to play more Thanks for that!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 23, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> its because ''switzerland'' would of been to small to read



which is why i thought it WOULDN´T be a cliché 

i just had to look at the pics again... looks so awesome!

i can´t wait to see the final result!


----------



## Hybrid138 (Feb 23, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I?m sorry my english is not very good so maybe somebody will be able to explein better then me....
> 
> First wrap (full 360° turn) = above the hole in which you put the string so you pass over the string...
> 
> Other wraps until the string is tight = below the hole in which you put the string... below the string



Thanks for replying. So you put the string in through the top of the hole and make one full turn. Then you get the rest of the string and put up through the bottom of the hole and continue winding the tuner until the string is tight?


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 24, 2009)

Hybrid138 said:


> Thanks for replying. So you put the string in through the top of the hole and make one full turn. Then you get the rest of the string and put up through the bottom of the hole and continue winding the tuner until the string is tight?



I tried my best to explain, sorry


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 24, 2009)

i think what he meant was that you put the string straight through the hole. then you wind it a full rotation, all the way around, 360 degrees, letting the string wrap around above the string hole, so it lays on top of the string.

then, when you keep winding from there, you let the string go under it instead.

it's hard as hell to explain though, it's easier to show it


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 24, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i think what he meant was that you put the string straight through the hole. then you wind it a full rotation, all the way around, 360 degrees, letting the string wrap around above the string hole, so it lays on top of the string.
> 
> then, when you keep winding from there, you let the string go under it instead.
> 
> it's hard as hell to explain though, it's easier to show it



You did a better job then me on that one 

I will make a video next time and explain....


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 24, 2009)

Matt Gillis said:


> I agree--the plate should be recessed. Other than that though, it looks great! I especially like the "worn" looking finish!



Done, I cut the recess


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 24, 2009)

man i am dying to see that thing with hardware on it


----------



## daemon barbeque (Feb 24, 2009)

BTW ,how can you build a guitar soo fast? You are really an effective handworker indeed!


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 24, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> BTW ,how can you build a guitar soo fast? You are really an effective handworker indeed!



Right now the waiting time for one of my guitars is 2 monthes, its about to go up to 4 monthes because i'm very busy with orders...

And yes I work like a crazy sicko for hours and hours in my workshop, sometimes up to 12 hours a day if I feel like it...

Of course I could blablabla and tell my customers to wait 7 or 8 monthes but i'm not that type of person....

There is about 70 hours of work on the V btw.......


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 24, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Right now the waiting time for one of my guitars is 2 monthes, its about to go up to 4 monthes because i'm very busy with orders...
> 
> And yes I work like a crazy sicko for hours and hours in my workshop, sometimes up to 12 hours a day if I feel like it...
> 
> ...



Wow, that's a very good turn around. 2 months is like Carvin territory. Even 4 months is almost unheard of for a full custom.


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm also very lucky to be ambidextrial (being a real left handed btw) so I can file with my left or right hand and I see things on both sides much faster sometimes...

Like for exemple right now i'm building a left handed 4 string bass (pics soon to come in a new thread).......

In my head its like if i'm building a right handed bass because it does not bother me to build it left handed....


----------



## RenegadeDave (Feb 24, 2009)

gunshow86de said:


> Wow, that's a very good turn around. 2 months is like Carvin territory. Even 4 months is almost unheard of for a full custom.



Does Carvin uses CNC machines to cut their blanks? I would assume they do which is why they're able to crank them out so quickly. He's hand building the whole thing in the same amount of time. Quite impressive.


----------



## Rick (Feb 24, 2009)

So far, this looks great.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Feb 24, 2009)

Well ,that's lot's of work done with minimum time Patrick!
I remeber myself sanding my RG to refinish and scalloping it ,and I know how time consuming it was. I am not a luthier and don't have the workflow ofcourse ,but still ,it's very impressive!

Cheers man!


----------



## Hybrid138 (Feb 24, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i think what he meant was that you put the string straight through the hole. then you wind it a full rotation, all the way around, 360 degrees, letting the string wrap around above the string hole, so it lays on top of the string.
> 
> then, when you keep winding from there, you let the string go under it instead.
> 
> it's hard as hell to explain though, it's easier to show it


Oh! Ok, I think I get it now. When you wind for the first rotation, make the string wind above the excess string you put through the hole. By the excess string, I mean if you pull the string all the way through the hole there is about 5 inches of extra string and you wind while holding the extra string. If you put it above the excess string for the first rotation, you will be above the hole. Then you can continue to wind so it goes under the excess string, as it would normally. Thanks very much to both of you. I now understand why it was hard to explain. I had trouble explaining it myself and I'm sure I don't make much sense in writing either.


----------



## AeonSolus (Feb 26, 2009)

I can just say, WOW!, this thread has become epic like all the others you've posted 'till the date, So informative and entertaining, belive it or not, i read all the 23 pages of it, which is rare to me because i just normally read several lines from the thread itself and get tired of reading. whatever you do on it, even cleaning it with a napkin, keep us posted, this will be the most epic 7 string V *EVER* build  not because of anything less than it being a Hufschmid Guitar

PD: i hope you don't mind, but i'm starting a worshiping army in your name


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 26, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> I can just say, WOW!, this thread has become epic like all the others you've posted 'till the date, So informative and entertaining, belive it or not, i read all the 23 pages of it, which is rare to me because i just normally read several lines from the thread itself and get tired of reading. whatever you do on it, even cleaning it with a napkin, keep us posted, this will be the most epic 7 string V *EVER* build  not because of anything less than it being a Hufschmid Guitar
> 
> PD: i hope you don't mind, but i'm starting a worshiping army in your name





Now that avatar is awesome! 

Thanks for your kind words man


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## hufschmid (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## hairychris (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Panterica (Feb 27, 2009)

holy shit...
MOAR!!!!!!!!!
i <3 these axes


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 27, 2009)

See the reason we all love you so much isnt just because you make some sick looking guitars; its because you post pics of them too


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 27, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> See the reason we all love you so much isnt just because you make some sick looking guitars; its because you post pics of them too




Really liking the worn finish as well as the method for opening parcels ;p


----------



## ugmung (Feb 27, 2009)

wooooooo


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## hufschmid (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Heeboja (Feb 28, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> The hufpacket opener



Nah. I think you need a knife that's a bit more masculine. Something that both Crocodile Dundee and Rambo deem true. Something like this:





See. You have a handle full of crap. And natural edges like your guitar.

Oh. And a killer V you are building as well. I'm not a V guy, but that one appeals to me.


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 28, 2009)

the best one was the wood handled knife from Rambo III


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 28, 2009)

yuh know Pat, i have never liked V's really, not evena fan of odd pointy guitars, but i would fuckin play that in a heart beat, shredding pure death metal goodness all over the place

\m/


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 28, 2009)

it just looks so perfect! 

i&#180;m curious now as to what an explorer-type shape would look like in the hands of the huf


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 28, 2009)

wohoo!


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Feb 28, 2009)

So man what do you use for the stain? Shane has been really in to your work and he would love to try something like this on his first guitar but im not even sure what your useing. Is it a home made stain?


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 28, 2009)

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> So man what do you use for the stain? Shane has been really in to your work and he would love to try something like this on his first guitar but im not even sure what your useing. Is it a home made stain?



Homemade mixture but alcohol based


----------



## lobee (Feb 28, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Homemade mixture but toblerone based


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 28, 2009)

lobee said:


>


----------



## daemon barbeque (Feb 28, 2009)

Well I wouldn't be surprised if Patrick uses chocolate for everything like an average Swiss!


----------



## lobee (Feb 28, 2009)

I remember him say something about coffee in there so I was thinking to myself, I bet that crazy glorious bastard uses _Toblerone!_ (hopefully not bacon and hamsters as well)


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## daemon barbeque (Feb 28, 2009)

Zuaaahahaha.
I can imagine how Patrick rubbs some chocolate (lindth &#37;90) ,some smelly bacon made out from Milka Alpine milk cows ,and spit some alcohol on the body brought in a little barrel by a St. Bernard


----------



## lobee (Feb 28, 2009)

And when the build is complete, all across the mountains you hear "HUUUFSCHMIIIID!!!!"


----------



## daemon barbeque (Feb 28, 2009)

Zuahauhauhauhauhuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahuhauhauhauha
Ths thread kills me LOL


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 28, 2009)

According to some of the sevenstring.org members, my special homemade stain is made this way.... 

LMFAO


----------



## daemon barbeque (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry Patrick ,we totally destroyed your secrecy about your mighty stain!


----------



## lobee (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## AeonSolus (Feb 28, 2009)

Master Kentarmstrongnobi should speed up his elite jedi ways and deliver the pickups already ...i can't wait to hear the 7V in action


----------



## snuif09 (Feb 28, 2009)

O thanks allot big guy now I can clean my desk again I drooled all over it xD

man I just love the headstock I just love them reversed and the red logo is just awesome


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 28, 2009)

Coffee, bacon and chocolate!

Thats all three major food groups isn't it?


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 1, 2009)

snuif09 said:


> O thanks allot big guy now I can clean my desk again I drooled all over it xD
> 
> man I just love the headstock I just love them reversed and the red logo is just awesome



Thanks man I agree about reversed headstocks, I think they look really bad ass on any V's


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 2, 2009)

Awesome, definitely the best V I've seen.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Mar 2, 2009)

Keep it coming, more pron!


----------



## Koshchei (Mar 2, 2009)

The fact that guitar weighs only 4.4 lbs totally blows my mind.


----------



## Panterica (Mar 2, 2009)

awesomeness!!!


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## hufschmid (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Seebu (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow that fretboard looks outstanding! Excellent job.


----------



## Elysian (Mar 4, 2009)

i like the stickers in the pickup cavity, very nice touch, and the final stick turned out great looking.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 4, 2009)

Holy Crap Patrick, thats perhaps the nicest fret-job I've seen! Good work


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 4, 2009)

that fret job looks realy really neat!


----------



## Mundas (Mar 4, 2009)

Fretboard looks awesome


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks everybody

Tomorrow we put the strings on the monster


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## vehemence (Mar 4, 2009)

huf has very big nice nuts =D


----------



## sepherus (Mar 4, 2009)

This is turning out amazing. I really love your headstock design.

Do you make all your guitars with a flat radius?


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Elysian (Mar 4, 2009)

what i do when i'm slotting my nuts, instead of cutting a pencil in half like that, i just draw the line right where the nut and fretboard meet, and then measure up about 3/32" and draw a parallel line, then i shape it. your method is very interesting though.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Hollowway (Mar 4, 2009)

Man, I check this thread every day for updates! It's making me want to build one myself (although I'm wise enough to know it's not as easy as you make it look). Very nice work!


----------



## SteveDendura (Mar 4, 2009)

Patrick, I just saw the pics of the fretboard and they're awesome!!! Holy Smoke, it looks great! Thanks for all the cool pictures!!


----------



## Elysian (Mar 4, 2009)

i was shaping a neck today, and i used a method inspired by you  i used my disc sander to knock the back of the neck off flat after i notched it to depth on the 1st and 15th fret, and knocked off the excess with my bandsaw. it worked perfectly, and really made shaping the neck a lot easier.


----------



## 7slinger (Mar 4, 2009)

looks great 

keep the pics coming


----------



## Panterica (Mar 4, 2009)

I really love this build! that bloodwood is awesome now that ive seen it


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 5, 2009)

Elysian said:


> i was shaping a neck today, and i used a method inspired by you  i used my disc sander to knock the back of the neck off flat after i notched it to depth on the 1st and 15th fret, and knocked off the excess with my bandsaw. it worked perfectly, and really made shaping the neck a lot easier.



You know what, I'm scared to death to knock off the excess with a band saw 

I only do that with a router because I know that if I do it on a bandsaw i will screw up and i have screwed it up in the past on the band saw


----------



## AeonSolus (Mar 5, 2009)

i always get confused when people talk about sand paper gauges, like when i listen two asian dudes chatting , but anyway, it's as brutal as always, can't wait to see it done man


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 5, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> i always get confused when people talk about sand paper gauges, like when i listen two asian dudes chatting , but anyway, it's as brutal as always, can't wait to see it done man



lol what confuses you?

When I was in red wing, my teacher told me about 1200 grit sandpaper and that i must never listen to somebody who is using that grit because at that point its psychological preference


----------



## Elysian (Mar 5, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> You know what, I'm scared to death to knock off the excess with a band saw
> 
> I only do that with a router because I know that if I do it on a bandsaw i will screw up and i have screwed it up in the past on the band saw



i had about 1/4 inch of excess, so i felt ok knocking it off with the bandsaw


----------



## petereanima (Mar 5, 2009)

simply amazing!


----------



## hanachanmaru (Mar 5, 2009)

have browsed thru these wonderful build of these rare swiss made guitars !!! excellent work.. but too pricy for an asian poor like me lol


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 5, 2009)

Ultra-sound?

Thats frikkin' awesome  (get the strings on!)


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 5, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Ultra-sound?
> 
> Thats frikkin' awesome  (get the strings on!)



I dont know the name in english, its to clean jewlerry...

It likes create ultra sound so intensively that it makes bubbles and acts like a very deep cleaning system....

I have no idea of the name in english....

here we say Machine à Ultra Son.....


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## Seebu (Mar 5, 2009)

That looks gorgeous!


----------



## Elysian (Mar 5, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I dont know the name in english, its to clean jewlerry...
> 
> It likes create ultra sound so intensively that it makes bubbles and acts like a very deep cleaning system....
> 
> ...



its just an ultra sonic cleaner, we had one on the submarine i was on, though it was much larger, and built into the ship lol


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 5, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> So now its ready to accept the pickups also
> I like it to be as clean as possible in there with clean solder joints...
> 
> 
> ...



As I'm sure a lot of people will say - that is absolutely bloody win


----------



## willybman (Mar 5, 2009)

u are the master


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 5, 2009)

Elysian said:


> its just an ultra sonic cleaner



yes exactly the name i was looking for! thanks man


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 5, 2009)

Hahahah!,Man that thing is just awesome! No more words needed!AWESOME!


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Mar 5, 2009)

Looking good, but there's two thing that make me go 

That string tree looks...out of place. maybe if it color matched a little with the rest of the black hardware it wouldn't look so funny. The second is the pic of the strings running over the nut. There seems to be a LOT of space from the edge of the board and the low string. Just something that i noticed and I've played a couple guitars with too much space at the edge of the fretboard and it bothers me.

Unless of course that's just a trick of the camera, making it look really far away. How about an aerial view just so I can rest easy?


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 5, 2009)

PirateMetalTroy said:


> Looking good, but there's two thing that make me go
> 
> That string tree looks...out of place. maybe if it color matched a little with the rest of the black hardware it wouldn't look so funny. The second is the pic of the strings running over the nut. There seems to be a LOT of space from the edge of the board and the low string. Just something that i noticed and I've played a couple guitars with too much space at the edge of the fretboard and it bothers me.
> 
> Unless of course that's just a trick of the camera, making it look really far away. How about an aerial view just so I can rest easy?



Thanks for the comment.

Indeed it looks big its a camera trick... 
But i'm not a fan of edge strings at all myself but on your guitar I will set it up to be close to the edge if you wish, everything is possible, its just basic set up 

The string retainer is homemade from solid brass and I will not paint it black. Actually the paint they put on string retainers is a totally different process and it is not simply painted black sorry....


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 5, 2009)

That really does have a lot of sustain, and its loud to boot. The action sounds rather comfortable - how low is it?

(GAS SO BAD RIGHT NOW!!)


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 5, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> That really does have a lot of sustain, and its loud to boot. The action sounds rather comfortable - how low is it?
> 
> (GAS SO BAD RIGHT NOW!!)



The action is very low right now, thats why you can hear some minor buzz....

The neck plays great, very fast and comfortable 

Yeah the sustain is pretty incredible, the acoustic sound there is a good representation of sapelli mahogany...


----------



## AeonSolus (Mar 5, 2009)

I just realized...we got the same picking pattern and style , About the V...just WOW!!!!, it's very resonant and acoustic... like i said before, i can't wait to see it finished  keep it up man


----------



## Senensis (Mar 5, 2009)

Looks gorgeous.... /drool

(You need to put the Star Wars music in the back ground between 0:23 - 0:37... It looks like a giant flying space ship is comming !)


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 5, 2009)

looks awesome!


----------



## IconW (Mar 5, 2009)

Your work is absolutely professional. And a work of art!
I absolutely love your choices for wood and hardware. And your desing is georgous. Very scandinavian if you let me add. Very plain, simple and beatyfull! I really never cared about V's but this is just wonderfull. Very good lines...like beatyfull sportscar. Damn that was a lame comparison, but if you appreciate Über good looking cars you do know what I mean. 
And top of that I have allways liked those fixed bridges...so when I got the money I would contact to you.

And hey, that's wonderfull thing that you hang in these forums and give us those wonderfull pics. That's what speaks for a good and trustworthy luthier...besides that he keeps he's customer's happy! 
Extremely good job!

And yeah, I got to check this thread nearly every day when I got time. This is so facinating! And your pics/explanation are interesting to follow. And moreover you feel like a nice swiss guy. (That didn't sounds so straight... )


----------



## Fred (Mar 5, 2009)

IconW said:


> And moreover you feel like a nice swiss guy. (That didn't sounds so straight... )



. Amazing.

Must... Not... Submit... To... GAS...


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 6, 2009)

MORNING!!

Its another day of pics, amirite?


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 6, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> MORNING!!
> 
> Its another day of pics, amirite?


Haha, that's what I'm thinking. I don't have work today, so I'll be sitting here all day waiting for pictures of a guitar build.

I'm so sad


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 6, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Did I already mention that this forum gives me BAS and FAS?
> 
> BAS = building addictive symdrom
> FAS = forum addictive symdrom
> ...



 Made me laugh, hahaha! Btw, love your build threads!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 6, 2009)

I guess that makes several of us ^^

I'm doing that, the washing, about to have breakfast, and possibly take a wander into the local village to stretch my legs. Of all the activities in store for today I have to say waiting for more guitar porn is up there with watching season4 Battlestar Galactica which I shall do later.

There might also be Toblerone.....


----------



## Shaman (Mar 6, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Did I already mention that this forum gives me BAS and FAS?
> 
> BAS = building addictive symdrom
> FAS = forum addictive symdrom
> ...



"Hi, my name is Tomi and I am also a Toblerone addict" 

Goddamn! That guitar just keeps on getting better! The next guitar I am going to get will be a 7-string V, and by the looks of that guitar, I will seriously consider getting it from you!

Gorgeous!


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks everybody 

I'm expecting the pickups to arrive one of these days 

Then they will be more pics


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## hairychris (Mar 6, 2009)

More win!


----------



## RXTN (Mar 6, 2009)

Holy shit these are cool, for how much would you build a floyd7+one bridge pickup+24 fret+25,5 scale guitar?


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 6, 2009)

RXTN said:


> Holy shit these are cool, for how much would you build a floyd7+one bridge pickup+24 fret+25,5 scale guitar?



hehe I do not build tremolo guitars


----------



## Sang-Drax (Mar 6, 2009)

I love the beautiful simplicity of your guitars, dude . And I really dig that headstock - and I am *really* p&#237;cky with headstocks, to the point of being annoyed at myself . 

I wish I could afford one of those like, today!


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## willybman (Mar 6, 2009)

does the video remind anyone else of metalocalypse? lol


----------



## AeonSolus (Mar 7, 2009)

i don't know why, but everytime you take a picture of yourself with one of your guitars, it gets a little of brightness distortion...i think the lenses can't handle so much awesomeness in one picture


----------



## snuif09 (Mar 9, 2009)

soo are there new pictures or vids coming i want to see more


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 9, 2009)

wow, that is LOUD.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 9, 2009)

I had to find a place to put the guitar on which does not vibrate like a cushion and since its the evening I was like WTF, lets do it in bed


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 9, 2009)

Justin Bailey said:


> wow, that is LOUD.



It really is! 



> I had to find a place to put the guitar on which does not vibrate like a cushion and since its the evening I was like WTF, lets do it in bed



I'm sure you'll both be very happy together


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 9, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> It really is!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'll both be very happy together



 

BTW the sound is very representative of sapelli mahogany.......................
I'm expecting the pickups this week....


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 9, 2009)

awesome guitar btw, patrick, can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 9, 2009)

Yess! Sounds cool acoustic. Man hope the tone will translate well. It's very nice clean and full!


----------



## Koshchei (Mar 9, 2009)

That is going to be an insanely good instrument. I really envy the buyer! Well done, Patrick!


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 11, 2009)

Go go pickup installation, soundclips and frottage*!














*optional: replace with Toblerone cosumption


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 11, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Go go pickup installation, soundclips and frottage*!



Yep today is a wiring day


----------



## noodleplugerine (Mar 11, 2009)

This thread is so much awesome, I can't even begin to explain.

Patrick, thank you so much, this is a great insight to a very interesting process, you've really impressed alot of people here, you're a true artisan.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 11, 2009)

noodleplugerine said:


> This thread is so much awesome, I can't even begin to explain.
> 
> Patrick, thank you so much, this is a great insight to a very interesting process, you've really impressed alot of people here, you're a true artisan.



well thanks a lot for that comment, i try to keep the thread entertaining


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 11, 2009)

It's entertaining LOL!
But it will be more entertaining with sound and video!!!
We are waiting Patrick!!!


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 11, 2009)

final shots, can't wait, have the happy sock on standby

videos YES we must have sound and videos


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 11, 2009)

So here I'm wiring the pickups... I cable, shield to ground, copper to hot....





Then trim the excess cable...


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 11, 2009)

WANT! Really man ,that thing looks amazing!


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 11, 2009)

Repair that goddam chair Patrick LOL!
Sounds awesome man! Lot's of bass fundament ,nice well defined tone!
Ba bye! LOL


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow, that really looks amazing! Congrats to whoever gets that guitar, and thanks Patrick for sharing the whole process.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 11, 2009)

Totally awesome


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 11, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> My friend Jona Nido (the ocean) nearly broke his face last time he visited my workshop
> Then Roman from Abstract Reason almost had the same situation!
> This chair has become Epic!



ahaha , not the guitar but the chair wants to say bye bye actually LOL


----------



## 7slinger (Mar 11, 2009)

looks awesome, great job, great thread...


make me one, immediately


----------



## Elysian (Mar 11, 2009)

that thing looks great patrick, the headstock is perfect for the body shape.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 11, 2009)

Elysian said:


> that thing looks great patrick, the headstock is perfect for the body shape.



Thanks Adam


----------



## abstract reason (Mar 11, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> The sound is not as great then in reality but for now here is a cool video
> I just love the sound!
> 
> Sorry for my bad playing but I did not actually play a guitar for the past 5 weeks




I will give you a new chair soon

Very nice guitar!I love the design and the sound


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 11, 2009)

whoa! it looks awesome with all the pieces in place, man! 

also, get a new chair before you smash YOUR face with it!


----------



## SteveDendura (Mar 11, 2009)

Awesome video Patrick! Keep 'em comin' man!


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks everybody 

haha Roman, that would be very cool


----------



## Seebu (Mar 11, 2009)

I've actually experienced a chair falling apart when I was sitting on it. After I fell to the ground the first thing I thought was "IS THE GUITAR OK?".


----------



## snuif09 (Mar 11, 2009)

god when a friend of my tripped over my guitar i was like "Fuck my new seven string" but then she broke her arm so i actually felt guilty xD

frikkin nice guitar i would love to get one when i have the moniez


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## Duraesu (Mar 11, 2009)

great guitar... bad jack entry spot =/ its the only thing that turns me off though...


----------



## EliNoPants (Mar 11, 2009)

want!


----------



## sami (Mar 11, 2009)

hufschmid said:


>



*pulls string*

_The Hufschimd says, "Ur gonna LOVE my nuts!"_


----------



## Raoul Duke (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a feeling you will be getting more requests for V's now .

I'm kind of sad that its completed . What am i going to drool over now , probably your next build story


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## Raoul Duke (Mar 11, 2009)

Awesome!!

I still have some more pics to fantasize over

Only seen the first page of that bass thread but it looks killer already.

Also, finally checked out your website properly and saw the Jeff Waters guitar


----------



## Panterica (Mar 11, 2009)

I'll give you new chair for V


----------



## Raoul Duke (Mar 11, 2009)

Panterica said:


> I'll give you new chair for V



Something like this would be fair


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm actually not very smart at all because I'm in big pain at the moment, i'm suffering of my back and chest... 

I really must get a proper chair to practise guitar


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## hairychris (Mar 12, 2009)

You have no idea how much I want one of your builds to A/B against Blackmachine. In a lot of ways your build philosophy is the same as Dougs (great woods, thinner bodies, bolt-on, oil finish, fixed bridge only, great pickups, and built in a _tiny_ workshop!), so... DO WANT!!


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## hufschmid (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## Apophis (Mar 12, 2009)

Looks just awesome


----------



## hairychris (Mar 12, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Thanks man
> 
> Well many have compared me to Dougs amazing guitars for the past 2 years or so because like him I do not build 100&#37; custom Guitars but I propose models which I have designed and which represent my true style...
> 
> ...



Yeah, it's a different way of doing things then, say, Mike Sherman. His guitars look absolutely flawless (never tried one ) but there's something that speaks to me personally about a kind of 'low-tech' build and oil finish.

It's always good to see creative people who are fanatical about what they do, and how they do it! 

EDIT: I need to control my GAS.


----------



## Jem7RB (Mar 12, 2009)

fucking awesome work  

Rob


----------



## JeddyH (Mar 12, 2009)

*Drools*
Sooooo Awesome


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 12, 2009)

I need a tissue.....


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 12, 2009)

wow that's some old school looking shop man, very vintage, love it


----------



## lobee (Mar 12, 2009)

What's that sound?





"HUUUFSCHMIIIIID!"


The build must be complete! It looks amazing!


----------



## DaveCarter (Mar 12, 2009)

The quality of guitars you manage to produce in that environment is nothing short of incredible!! A truly stunning build, Sir


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## lobee (Mar 12, 2009)

I fon-DO want some. (sorry it had to be done)


----------



## Decreate (Mar 12, 2009)

Great looking guitar, as with some of the others here, wish I could afford one someday...


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## LadyKiller (Mar 13, 2009)

Patrick... You are THE Man!


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 13, 2009)

LadyKiller said:


> Patrick... You are THE Man!



Thanks, I appreciate


----------



## Heeboja (Mar 13, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I have better then alp horns.... Fondue!!!!!! The ultimate food!
> I'm having some



Isn't fondue the food with you must drink a hot drink. Otherwise the cheese will clot in your stomach and you throw it up?
Remembering that from some food program  

Epic guitar from the epic builder!


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 13, 2009)

Heeboja said:


> Isn't fondue the food with you must drink a hot drink. Otherwise the cheese will clot in your stomach and you throw it up?
> Remembering that from some food program
> 
> Epic guitar from the epic builder!



lol no 

I can eat an entire fondue without any side effects, but i'm an expert


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 13, 2009)

This section of the thread lacks Toblerone....but it has cheese and soundclips - I award it 9/10. 

SO

Whats your next project?


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 13, 2009)

It goes without saying that we can't wait 

(and its a 6!!!)


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## 7slinger (Mar 13, 2009)

that looks pretty fuckin nice


----------



## Heeboja (Mar 14, 2009)

mmm. Like that headstock design. Reminds me of katana swords.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Mar 15, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> lol no
> 
> I can eat an entire fondue without any side effects, but i'm an expert



Hahaha

Patrick Hufschmid: Fondue Expert


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 15, 2009)

hufschmid has mastered the skill of the fondue... most people would get the mythical condition most often described as "fondue-itis".

also, he makes one helluva bacon-mahogany-toblerone fondue!

i would totally stick my bread in that...


----------



## Dusty201087 (Mar 15, 2009)

Holy shit Patrick  can you donate one to me   

That's one bitching guitar man!


----------



## Metaljim (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks great and sounds brutal!

Off topic: I saw one of your mahogany seven strings in an LMI catalog.


----------



## a7stringkilla (Mar 16, 2009)

do you ever have a problem getting the clear flat with your headstock decails? how many coats of clear do you gotta put over them? guitar does look killer. good job on that.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't recall seeing an answer to this thus far - whats the output on your pickups? They seem quite hot  Its not all fuzz and fizz and there's a lot of definition (which is nice) so I did wonder considering Bill does make some quite high output PuPs.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 17, 2009)

30k what the !! Thats like....5 or 6k more than a ceramic warpig?

o.0

0.o



I don't mean Bill, I mean Kent lol (I was thinking of something unrelated and my fingers are clearly stupid  )


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## Apophis (Mar 17, 2009)

just awesome guitar, no doubts


----------



## jsousa (Mar 17, 2009)

patrick - why does your 7v neck appear to be much wider then your other guitars? is it just....wider? haha. looks better that way, imo.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 17, 2009)

jsousa said:


> patrick - why does your 7v neck appear to be much wider then your other guitars? is it just....wider? haha. looks better that way, imo.



Its not its actually less wide then a regular 7 string.....

Maybe the design itself makes it look bigger....


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## Fionn (Mar 18, 2009)

arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, I want this so so so so so so so so bad, your guitars are simple but sublime shame i haven't £2k to spend


----------



## Ruins (Mar 18, 2009)

luminescent dots in the skullll???????????  
as much as i find skulls kitschy but this guitar is just


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah i agree, most skull boutons look very clichee but those ones have this celtic look which I just love and find to be bad ass as hell 

Bloody ~10 USD for 1 of them....


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 18, 2009)

A little stupid photo session 
Yeah the snow is gone!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 18, 2009)

EPIC

I have this idea for a metal guitar in my brain and now it _has _to include those buttons. Also I notice the bloodwood is actually quite subtle in natural light - I just can't GAS enough to be honest


----------



## Apophis (Mar 18, 2009)

guitar looks even better in sun


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## hairychris (Mar 18, 2009)

Haha, awesome!


----------



## darren (Mar 18, 2009)

CustomShopParts.com Guitar Parts, Bass Parts.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## hufschmid (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## hufschmid (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 21, 2009)

Turn it into a guitar .


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 21, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Turn it into a guitar .



it may have a very cracky sound


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 5, 2009)

Sounds badass - did Jona like it?


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 5, 2009)

300 gigs? that guitar looks in damn good shape for all that and of course, no thread without toblerone


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Apr 5, 2009)

Zuahuahuaha. Tzh pics ae very funny! Nice video there. Really brutal tone!


----------



## playstopause (Apr 5, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> He also got the 8 string i build for him tested by meshuggah and they signed the back of the guitar, he will send me some pics



Nice.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 6, 2009)

sweet!

i bet he was all "wtf am i diving into here with the toblerone!?"


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 6, 2009)

BADASS!


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## hufschmid (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## Methilde (Apr 7, 2009)

Those sweeps at the beginning are insane  Are they sweeps anyway, it looks difficult!

Is there a hole in the chair now due to one of the guitar's wings stinging in it?


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## darbdavys (Apr 7, 2009)

I hate you, there are no Toblerone this big in LT :/// now i'm craving for it


----------



## Heeboja (Apr 7, 2009)

Do you really have that big of a hand? Or is the guitar small in width or both?

Btw. I wan't some toblerone of that size now... geez thx a bunch pat...

Oh. And nice vid


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## hufschmid (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## thinkpad20 (Apr 30, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> He does not like V shapes because he cant bend the neck lol but other then the shape design he loves it a lot, he told me that the neck dimention was awesome and very easy to play and that the action was perfect so it made me happy
> 
> Then we took some toblerone pics with his personal guitar, lol the guitar has been true about 300 gigs and is still in one piece, just a little very much abused



Ha! I saw the Ocean and he was using that guitar... I thought it was a BlackMachine at the time... sweet!

By the way do you use set-neck or bolt-on as a general rule? any preference between the two?


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 30, 2009)

Hufschmid = always bolt on technique........


----------



## thinkpad20 (Apr 30, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Hufschmid = always bolt on technique........



Cool; any particular reason why? Ease of repairs, ease of building, tonal characteristics or what? Or is it just what you're most comfortable with?

I'm pretty sure if/when I get a custom it'll probably be bolt on... I've heard too many horror stories about people dropping their $4k custom neck-thru guitars and when that neck breaks, you're done...


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## thinkpad20 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info dude! Yeah I certainly didn't mean to imply that bolt-on guitars were easier to make or something... between yours, BlackMachine and TIL (and who knows how many more) that I've seen there's certainly nothing that demonstrates anything but superb craftsmanship!  I more just was interested in your personal reasons for using that technique as opposed to the others.


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 30, 2009)

Bolt on guitars have and are still under some thype of strange negative rumours because of some crappy jointery work you see on a lots of factory guitars...

Some necks can actually be shifted from left to right very simply on some of them, especially one brand that we all know about  
(staying neutral here  )

There is no room for mistakes when you build a bolt on neck, if the fit is not perfect, it wont work and you will have problems with the instrument....


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## MF_Kitten (May 1, 2009)

oooh! nice! 

the guitar looks neatly wrapped!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 1, 2009)

Omanomnom! More Huf prons is always gets the GAS going, now all i have to do is look at some pictures of wangcasters to cure that GAS


----------



## Yoshi (May 1, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> He does not like V shapes because he cant bend the neck lol but other then the shape design he loves it a lot, he told me that the neck dimention was awesome and very easy to play and that the action was perfect so it made me happy
> 
> Then we took some toblerone pics with his personal guitar, lol the guitar has been true about 300 gigs and is still in one piece, just a little very much abused



That's a beautiful guitar

I haven't seen any of your guitars with flame maple tops...have I missed any?


----------



## hufschmid (May 1, 2009)




----------



## Andrew_B (May 1, 2009)

i love that guitar there!


----------



## Yoshi (May 1, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I have a website in which you will find this guitar here for exemple,,,,,



The body wood that shows under the flame top looks awesome.

Just curious, but have you ever built guitars with a tilted headstock?


----------



## hufschmid (May 1, 2009)

[/thread]


----------

